# Filling fresh water on a Concorde



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

In the manual (p 187) Concorde warns:

"End the filling process in time before the fresh water tank is completely full. Otherwise damage may be caused to the fresh water system."


I follow this rule but struggle to see what could be damaged if i forgot the hose and it got filled to the brim. Anyone ever done that? I guess water would pour out of the filler neck?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Good question. I wonder why they say that? I have always filled my vans till the water overflows a little, and sometimes a lot by accident.

I think I would email Concorde and ask why they say that, just so you know in case it's important which I must say seems very unlikely, Alan.


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

Christine600 said:


> In the manual (p 187) Concorde warns:
> 
> "End the filling process in time before the fresh water tank is completely full. Otherwise damage may be caused to the fresh water system."
> 
> I follow this rule but struggle to see what could be damaged if i forgot the hose and it got filled to the brim. Anyone ever done that? I guess water would pour out of the filler neck?


I have always filled mine till it flows back out of the filler.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Normally there is an overflow outlet on the filler tube. ie. The water comes out of this before it actually reaches the filler cap???


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm guessing here.....but I think it's more likely to be a problem if you're using one of these filling adaptors that takes the place of the water filler cap. Y'know the ones that the hose end fitting mates directly onto ? Yes, there'll be an overflow but the volume & pressure delivered from the mains in these circumstances could easily deform/rupture the tank. My main water pressure ids regulated to 3 bar. That's about 40 psi. I can't see a polyprop tank being man enough to withstand that.

Filling in the normal way using a hosepipe all the way to the top; I honestly can't see how that could cause any problems. I've been doing this for years with nothing to report.

I stand to be corrected on this  

D.


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

davesport said:


> the volume & pressure delivered from the mains in these circumstances could easily deform/rupture the tank. My main water pressure ids regulated to 3 bar. That's about 40 psi. I can't see a polyprop tank being man enough to withstand that.
> 
> Filling in the normal way using a hosepipe all the way to the top; I honestly can't see how that could cause any problems. I've been doing this for years with nothing to report.
> 
> ...


You are quite right it is to stop tank rupture. There is no overflow other than it coming back through filler.


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

We have same warning in our handbook(2007 Charisma) and it has an overflow.

Always fill to overflowing, can not see any way damage could occur.


----------



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi all.......our first fill up with fresh water resulted in water draining into the rear garage when full, never left the hose clipped on unattended since. We use one of the adapters mentioned in davesport posting, his point about pressurizing the van system is well received, never thought of that. The van is parked on a sloping driveway, not to steep but probably contributes to the problem and there is an additional water tank located further to the rear of the van. Always fill keeping an eye on the gauges since and never had a repeat of the overflow......Crindle.


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

Crindle said:


> Hi all.......our first fill up with fresh water resulted in water draining into the rear garage when full, never left the hose clipped on unattended since. ......Crindle.


That's what happened to us as well, hence we know all about it.
Luckily it was about 30 degrees at the time so everything dried quickly.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you all! I guess Concorde had a point then even if they were a bit vague on the details.

I do not have this gadget to clip the hose onto - just push it in a little until it stays on it's own. Guess I'll keep watching the gauge.


Oh - and mine is a 2010 if that make any difference re overflow outlet or not.


----------

